# strobes in a new chevy?



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

A friend of mine is going to get a set of hidaways to put in his lights of his 2015 chevy 3500.He asked if I could give him a hand on the install. I looked at his head lights and I`m not sure where to put them. Any do an install on a new Chevy?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Anything is possible.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Has some weird headlights, not sure if its possible. Might have put them in the turns. Nothing like my 2014 super duty.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

They work better in the turns anyway


----------



## IllinoisPS (Sep 10, 2014)

It is a pain to put them in i will tell you that... I ended up just putting Feniex Cannons in the Turn signals and using the cannon as a turn signal.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

IllinoisPS;1829186 said:


> It is a pain to put them in i will tell you that... I ended up just putting Feniex Cannons in the Turn signals and using the cannon as a turn signal.


How do you like that set up, of using the cannons as a blinker?

Any pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

We did an install on a 2013 Chevrolet 3500 and installed our AWL Burst LED Hide Aways in the front and rear.

In the front, we installed them in the upper section of the headlight on the side of the housing. We mounted the light in this location so that it would also provide some intersection warning to the side.

In the rear, the 3500 had a dump body and we mounted them inside the taillights.

This is a quick video of how the install came out:






The AWL Burst Hide Aways are only $49.99 each on our website, or $189.99 for four! They carry a full warranty and certification so you can rest easy knowing you're getting a proven and trusted product.
http://advancedwarninglights.com/burst.html

Feel free to ask any questions you may have!


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

So has anyone done the install yet on a 15' ? really want them in the turns up front, but doesn't look like there's enough room.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Earthscapes;1835703 said:


> So has anyone done the install yet on a 15' ? really want them in the turns up front, but doesn't look like there's enough room.


There should be plenty of room. Pull the headlight out and look at the rear of the light. Try to mount the hide away as close to the factory bulb as possible, as this will give you the best light output. Or, I'm sure that you can do the same thing we do and mount them from the side so that you'll get some intersection warning, or lighting off to the side as well.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

The headlights are double wall, will that cause a problem ? I haven't had strobes since I did my 02' Chevy.
Not much room, may just replace factory bulb in upper turn signal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Earthscapes;1835971 said:


> The headlights are double wall, will that cause a problem ? I haven't had strobes since I did my 02' Chevy.
> Not much room, may just replace factory bulb in upper turn signal.


Double-walled headlights aren't an issue. Drill a 1.5-2 inch hole on the outer wall, then a regular 1 inch hole on the inner wall.

If you're going to replace a turn signal, I recommend looking into the Feniex Cannon:
http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-cannon-led-hide-away.html


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks for the help Tom, I'll be calling you soon.

Keith


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Make sure you seal the outer wall of the headlight really good or you will have issues. We have a great headlight sealer that's easy to work with and does a great job sealing the hole. If you use silicone let it dry before putting the headlight back in and check it good.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

These Fenix Cannon's claim to be the brightest hide-away. And look reasonable at $66 each and made in USA. (12) 4-watt LED's!

http://www.feniex.com/product.php?prod_id=391

http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-cannon.html

EDIT:
It looks like the Finex Cannon can be ordered with STT (stop tail turn) mode in addition to warning mode. So it can go where your OEM bulb was. Really neat. If I ever replace my 5? year old Whelen Vertex, these will be the ones I get.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Hubjeep, it's not as easy as it may sound. For starters we too sell those leds but they make no claim as for use in place of existing dot required lights. There have been reported and we have seen issues where using these as brake or turn causes an issue with the vehicle computers and you get the taillight out message. You also have to cut off your factory plugs to wire them in. Not something we advise. They are bright LEDs but add leds would be my suggestion and not remove your factory ones. Just too many unknowns.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks for the info strobesnmore. 
I could see the vehicle computer not seeing enough load draw where the bulb should be. Resistors should solve this, just simulate a small bulb.

This is what I suggested to a friend of mine in the Fire Department that stopped by my house today. In the video below, passenger side of the truck with amber running/turn, and blue for FD use. If it works in the truck, it looks great.


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

anyone found any good sources to pull power from on the 2015's.. i dont have the beacon light switch in my sierra, nor do i have any open/blank factory switches. didnt really want to start cutting the dash to put my own switch in, any ideas/input?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

AintNoFun;1840776 said:


> anyone found any good sources to pull power from on the 2015's.. i dont have the beacon light switch in my sierra, nor do i have any open/blank factory switches. didnt really want to start cutting the dash to put my own switch in, any ideas/input?


You can mount a nice looking switch panel in your can and wire it directly to the battery. Just be sure to properly fuse the load

Are there any blank spots to the right of the steering wheel? Sometimes we're able to mount a carling switch there and it ends up looking like a factory switch


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Hubjeep;1837786 said:


> These Fenix Cannon's claim to be the brightest hide-away. And look reasonable at $66 each and made in USA. (12) 4-watt LED's!
> 
> http://www.feniex.com/product.php?prod_id=391
> 
> ...


Yes, you can wire them as STT lights. The newest Cannons have 3-modes, so you can do two different warning patterns and a brake/reverse light override for example. Rarely do we replace factory tail light bulbs, but we do replace a lot of reverse bulbs with the Cannons. They're usually brighter than the factory bulb when just running 6 of the LEDs, nevermind running all 12..

If you want to add them in as supplementary STT lights, I think that's a great idea and you can still get the brake flicker while mounting the Cannon in your regular strobe position.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Earthscapes;1836230 said:


> Thanks for the help Tom, I'll be calling you soon.
> 
> Keith


Thanks, Keith!


----------

